# Mr. Eric Do Presentation



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

OK Mr. Eric Do has confirmed his presentation. Once again shrimp lovers! Saturday August 9 at ADG Houston, TX
Mr. Do will present Fresh Water invertebrates.
Should you decide to come to the meeting let me or Kevin know to give you all details.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be there. Have we decided on the time yet ?
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

probably 1:00 PM I need you guy's to spread the word in any other forums you may participate.
BTW have any one seen John? he was a shrimp guy as far as I can remember.
Regards,
Luis


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Bummer, looks like I'll be on call that week.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting Luis.
Any members who want to show up early to help set up? I need volunteers.

Also Eric will be flying in on Thrusday, on Friday we plan to take him out to give him a flavor of the Greater Houston area. 

PM me or Luis if you want to help out.


----------



## jtburf (Jul 23, 2008)

My son and I will try to attend.

John


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I am there and will help on both days! Fri and Saturday.


Anybody wanna go for a photo shoot around the town on either Friday or Saturday???


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Paul, that is exactly what we are thinking. Maybe down to Galveston Moody Gardens.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Plan to attend and bring my son who will be setting up a tank soon.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey guys I can also help. Just let me know. Moody Gardens sounds like a good idea.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

I can do something on Saturday. Let me know if i can give you guys a hand.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just as a refresher, what's the run-down in terms of schedules for Eric, gentlemen, esp Luis and Kevin?

Friday?

Saturday?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, Thanks to Hurricane Dolly. I'm free for that weekend again.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok we will discuss all details this Friday August 1 
If yo can help send me or Kevin a PM we need help guy's step on to plate pleace.
regards,
luis Navarro


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

NASH members we are meeting tomorrow (Aug 1st) at 6:30 PM at Bennigan's restaurant on 59 and Kirby next to Fish Gallery to discuss the presentation details. See ya!
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the clairification Bhushan. I just checked this today and noticed no when or where.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, 

I am in Bryan and looking for a nearby planted aquarium club to make friends/trade plants/ etc. I am a newbie to planted tanks and will shortly be setting up a 50G ( 36x18x18 ) high tech with pressurized CO2 and 2x96W 6700K PC. I am also an electronics engineer in the audio industry if anyone shares an interest in that. 

How did the meeting go yesterday? I thought Bennigans closed down this week. Maybe you guys have one of the franchised ones that is still open. 

Anyway, what is the plan for the 8th?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the club Bryan! We had no idea about Bennigans! So we end up at star pizza.
The meeting is Saturday at noon and after the meeting there will be a small auction so if any of you members are interested on getting new plants; well Saturday is a good day for you.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Navarro said:


> Welcome to the club Bryan! We had no idea about Bennigans! So we end up at star pizza.
> The meeting is Saturday at noon and after the meeting there will be a small auction so if any of you members are interested on getting new plants; well Saturday is a good day for you.


Have you ever had their Limnophilia aromatica and garlic pizza?

See you guys Sat!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


>


Joke! The Joe's - spinach and garlic is one of Star's signature pizzas. Ok I won't make it as the aquascaping comedian...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I should be game for this!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bunbuku said:


> Have you ever had their Limnophilia aromatica and garlic pizza?
> 
> See you guys Sat!


hahahha.....

as a matter of fact they do sell Limnophilia aromatica tea in china. if you've ever smelled Limnophilia aromatica clippings you'd understand why


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

Guys, I discovered I was scheduled to go out of town this weekend! :sad: I am SO disappointed to be missing this presentation, and of course another opportunity to hang out with you guys. Hopefully in September?! You guys have a great time and learn all about those invertebrates so you can tell me!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope to see all you guys tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Couldn't sleep this morning so got up at 3 and changed water in a couple tanks. Guess I'm excited about the meeting.. :dance:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Great turn out for the meeting! Great presentation by Eric! Great coordination amongst the NASH members! Also a *BIG* thanks to *ADG* for always lending us their place!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What happened with you Paul? You bolted out of there quick! Hope all is well with you. 

As for the presentation....excellente!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Was a busy day for me, Quoc. Had to attend family function right after. Wish I could've stayed longer. How did the auction go???


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

Sorry I missed it. Hopefully I will make it to future meetings!

Paul, 

Nihongo o hanasemasuka?

Mark


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hai, sugoshi hanasemasu yo

kondo aimasho!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

whadup housnashmem r [smilie=u:


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't worry Bhushan I'm right there with you.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ditto


----------

